# censoring views we do not agree with?



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Is this ever helpful for the community? Is it even morally right? I mean, the forum was created as a resource for fat people, where they can come and discuss, amongst other things, topics which are relevant to what they have to cope with in their daily lives because of being fat. So surely it is the responsibility of the forum owners to allow posts on topics that are relevant to fat people, yes? 
However, it seems to me that some people believe on this forum that having a different view should lead to the person being banned.

I will talk about a topic that came to mind in another thread when someone said a little while ago something along the lines of "it's like the lies of those who say fat women are easier to lay". And I sat there thinking, that logically, it is probably true that fat women are easier to lay. And we even seem to have scientific evidence which suggests this. The link below is to a study that was done that showed that fat women have more sex than thin women.

http://jezebel.com/5072249/study-shows-overweight-women-have-the-most-sex

Why would this be? Let us think logically. Fat women tend to have lower self esteem. Women with lower self esteem are more likely to want to have sex to feel better about themselves. 

You put this all together, and the conclusion is that the "stereotype" that fat women are easier to lay is probably true.

Now, this is not fat hating, or fat bashing. This is a site for fat people, and we should be able to talk about such topics. However, some people think this kind of thread should not be allowed, because it is against their view. And that to me is just wrong.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

I know some people here have difficulty with English, so just to clarify...

Women with lower self esteem are easier to lay. Fat women tend to have lower self esteem than non-fat women. Therefore, fat women are easier to lay than non-fat women. 

It is as simple as that. This is not an insult to fat women, it is just a fact that needs to be addressed by the fat community because if they are always denying this, then the non-fat people will think the fat community lives in denial and will start ignoring all the good and true stuff the fat community says.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Wait...I am fat...I havent had sex in well over a year...where am I going wrong?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Wait...I am fat...I havent had sex in well over a year...where am I going wrong?



a year is not that long a time, I think a lot of thin women havent had it in over a year


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 22, 2010)

A lot of PEOPLE haven't had it in over a year. 

STOP making fat people "different" - I thought you already told us you'd learned that lesson?? 

The assumptions you make are so ill-informed and full of stereotypical societal bullshit, you're like a junk science one-man band.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> a year is not that long a time, I think a lot of thin women havent had it in over a year



Yeah but you said fat women are having sex all over the place. I want my piece of the pie.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

RAISE YOUR HAND IF YOU'RE FAT AND EASY!
:goodbye:


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Yeah but you said fat women are having sex all over the place. I want my piece of the pie.



But I did not say that. This is exactly how my messages get distorted. I said fat women are easier to lay because of the reasons I gave. It does not mean every fat woman is, and it does not mean fat women are having sex all over the place.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 22, 2010)

The article linked in your posts quotes the doctors who conducted the study saying they don't know why fat women have more sex, so why are you drawing conclusions as to why this is so when you don't know? If the fact of somebody having low self esteem makes them easy to lay, wouldn't that follow that _anyone_ with low self esteem for any reason would have more sex? Why not just say short men have more sex because they have to be self conscious about their height?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> A lot of PEOPLE haven't had it in over a year.
> 
> STOP making fat people "different" - I thought you already told us you'd learned that lesson??
> 
> The assumptions you make are so ill-informed and full of stereotypical societal bullshit, you're like a junk science one-man band.



I am not making fat people different. But the fact is, fat people tend to have lower self esteem than non fat people. OK, let me rephrase that, people who are not what society expects them to be tend to have lower self esteem than "normal" people. This includes very thin men, because I used to have very low self esteem when I was in my early 20s. So I am not attacking fat people, on the contrary, I am helping them.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

I understood what you were saying and what I am saying is, I am fat, easy and my self esteem is in the toilet (thanks stldpn). I want some SEXY TIME RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I know some people here have difficulty with English, so just to clarify...
> 
> Women with lower self esteem are easier to lay. Fat women tend to have lower self esteem than non-fat women. Therefore, fat women are easier to lay than non-fat women.
> 
> It is as simple as that. This is not an insult to fat women, it is just a fact that needs to be addressed by the fat community because if they are always denying this, then the non-fat people will think the fat community lives in denial and will start ignoring all the good and true stuff the fat community says.



What's insulting is the _assumption_. In saying "fat women are easy," you're assuming this is true of _all_ fat women. It's not. In saying "fat women tend to have lower self esteem than non-fat women," you're assuming this is true of _all_ fat women. It's not.

Thinguy, I don't know you at all, and I haven't read all threads on this forum where you've posted. But based on what I've read from you so far, and based on others' reactions to your postings here, it seems that you operate a lot on assumptions. And that's not cool. When you make these sweeping generalizations about fat women, you're assuming it's true for all. And as many women here have been trying to tell you, it's not. You can choose to take their word for it and change the way you state things on the forum, or incite others' wrath and deal with the consequences.

When a group of people who are continually marginalized and oppressed on a daily basis are telling you to step off and check your assumptive privilege at the door, you might want to consider doing so. If you don't, you'll have to take ownership for your damaging assumptions, accept the consequences and stop whining about it.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I am helping them.



Thank you ever so much.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> The article linked in your posts quotes the doctors who conducted the study saying they don't know why fat women have more sex, so why are you drawing conclusions as to why this is so when you don't know? If the fact of somebody having low self esteem makes them easy to lay, wouldn't that follow that _anyone_ with low self esteem for any reason would have more sex? Why not just say short men have more sex because they have to be self conscious about their height?



But it is different for men. Men cannot just go and lay any woman, because women are choosy, and the woman would not be going chasing the man with low self esteem.
On the other hand, women can have sex anytime they want.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Wait, is it just the thin women are choosy? You just said fat women have low self esteem and will bang anything that moves, so THEY arent choosy right? You confuse me. 
Did it ever occur to you that fat women have more sex with their ONE partner? God you are such a MORON!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I understood what you were saying and what I am saying is, I am fat, easy and my self esteem is in the toilet (thanks stldpn). I want some SEXY TIME RIGHT NOW!!



seriously, im telling you, just go out and show some flesh, and you'll definitely get laid. period.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> But I did not say that. This is exactly how my messages get distorted. I said fat women are easier to lay because of the reasons I gave. It does not mean every fat woman is, and it does not mean fat women are having sex all over the place.



your reason is bullshit!! every type of person has people within that group with low self esteem. every one of them. nothing you say gets distorted, it's pretty clear you don't understand any of what you are talking about yourself. and yes, you inferred ALL fat women are easier to lay. 

personally, i'm a pretty easy lay. i like sex. a lot. if i trust you enough to date you, i'm probably going to have sex with you, and it isn't because i hate myself. it's because i like having sex. a lot. OMG.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Wait, is it just the thin women are choosy? You just said fat women have low self esteem and will bang anything that moves, so THEY arent choosy right?



a woman with low self esteem will be less choosy than one with higher self esteem. If women with pink hair had lower self esteem than ohter women, then women with pink hair would be easier to lay.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> a woman with low self esteem will be less choosy than one with higher self esteem. If women with pink hair had lower self esteem than ohter women, then women with pink hair would be easier to lay.



I wasn't aware that low self-esteem was contagious. You have so much to teach us.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> a woman with low self esteem will be less choosy than one with higher self esteem. If women with pink hair had lower self esteem than ohter women, then women with pink hair would be easier to lay.



THERE ARE WOMEN WITH PINK HAIR THAT HAVE LOW SELF ESTEEM. UNLESS YOU ARE EVERY WOMAN WITH PINK HAIR, YOU CAN NOT SPEAK FOR THE GROUP.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> a woman with low self esteem will be less choosy than one with higher self esteem. If women with pink hair had lower self esteem than ohter women, then women with pink hair would be easier to lay.



Thanks Dr Kinsey.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> But it is different for men. Men cannot just go and lay any woman, because women are choosy, and the woman would not be going chasing the man with low self esteem.
> On the other hand, women can have sex anytime they want.



Oh, boo hoo. Cry me a river. You sound like the frat boy who got turned down by the hottie at the Phi Kappa Delta party and now think the women of the world owe you something. Grow up.

I'm sorry, I don't usually pop off like this. But dude, I can't believe the hackneyed assumptions you're writing here.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

I am very choosy...for example I wouldnt sleep with YOU


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> What's insulting is the _assumption_. In saying "fat women are easy," you're assuming this is true of _all_ fat women. It's not. In saying "fat women tend to have lower self esteem than non-fat women," you're assuming this is true of _all_ fat women. It's not.



Not at all. I am not talking about all fat women. I am talking statistically. 

If I say English people speak better English than Chinese people, I am not saying that all English people speak better English than Chinese people, am I? Of course not.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I am very choosy...for example I wouldnt sleep with YOU



/highfive

me either, and i'm a floozy.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I am very choosy...for example I wouldnt sleep with YOU



Um you have no choice in the matter. You are fat, so you have low self-esteem. You're going to sleep with him because you're easy.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Although, I would sleep with everyone else on this board. :bounce:


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Um you have no choice in the matter. You are fat, so you have low self-esteem. You're going to sleep with him because you're easy.



NOOOOOOO I dont like stupid people!! Please dont make me!!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I am very choosy...for example I wouldnt sleep with YOU



you are entitled to your choice.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone that wants to sleep with ThinGuy has to have clearance from his Mum.
Deal with it!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> But it is different for men. Men cannot just go and lay any woman, because women are choosy, and the woman would not be going chasing the man with low self esteem.
> On the other hand, women can have sex anytime they want.



You can not say women are choosy and then say men can sleep with them because they have low self esteem. 

Unless the point is that fat women get a lot of sex because, having low self esteem, they run around after males with high self esteem and sleep with them. The men just eager to get laid will fuck them and then the fatties feel better about themselves temporarily and then, needing another esteem fix will track down and have sex with the next high self esteem having male?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

someone please make the EPIC FAILZ stop.


----------



## Myn (Jul 22, 2010)

> I used to have very low self esteem when I was in my early 20s.



Sometimes, "low" is about the right level for self esteem.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> You can not say women are choosy and then say men can sleep with them because they have low self esteem.
> 
> Unless the point is that fat women get a lot of sex because, having low self esteem, they run around after males with high self esteem and sleep with them. The men just eager to get laid will fuck them and then the fatties feel better about themselves temporarily and then, needing another esteem fix will track down and have sex with the next high self esteem having male?




Women are choosy. But women with low self esteem are less choosier. Sex is something that can boosts ones esteem. It makes one feel wanted, desired. So if an average looking bloke comes along in a bar, and tries it on with a woman and starts sweet talking her, the woman with the higher self esteem would probably not be interested, and give him the cold shoulder. However, the woman who has low self esteem is more likely to respond to the attention this guy is giving her, and therefore, there is less chance of her giving him the cold shoulder, and following on from this, there is more chance that she will sleep with him than the woman with the higher self esteem.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Myn said:


> Sometimes, "low" is about the right level for self esteem.



not exactly right for IQs though.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Sex is something that can boosts ones esteem.




so thats why we have prostitutes. i thought it was for money at first.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> not exactly right for IQs though.



It is not my style to make personal insults against people.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> It is not my style to make personal insults against people.



Nope, just broad sweeping generalizations -- THAT'S your style. 

Wake the f**k up.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> It is not my style to make personal insults against people.



Except for that whole "fat women are easy" thing. That's totally not an insult at all. Because it's a fact. As you've explained.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> It is not my style to make personal insults against people.



No, you prefer to insult entire groups of people so that you can make any attacks that you want without getting infractions.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> It is not my style to make personal insults against people.



i never mentioned a name in the post. seems you are feeling a lil guilty.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 22, 2010)

Let me present another viewpoint here, people.

What I personally think of the OP and most of his ramblings is irrelevant here.

In another forum here in Dims, there is a thread about some BBW's who accept poor behavior from FA's possibly undermining other BBW's. Part of what that thread is about is exactly what this guy is posting, which is that some women are desperate, and will have sex with a douchetard just to say they have someone.

To me, the sole difference between the threads are that one generalizes about women and uses a broad brush to paint their theory about ALL fat women in general, whereas the other is specific enough to say that certain women may be doing this.

The other difference to me is the credibility of the original posters, and that may have some to do with the reactions here as well.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Women are choosy. But women with low self esteem are less choosier. Sex is something that can boosts ones esteem. It makes one feel wanted, desired. So if an average looking bloke comes along in a bar, and tries it on with a woman and starts sweet talking her, the woman with the higher self esteem would probably not be interested, and give him the cold shoulder. However, the woman who has low self esteem is more likely to respond to the attention this guy is giving her, and therefore, there is less chance of her giving him the cold shoulder, and following on from this, there is more chance that she will sleep with him than the woman with the higher self esteem.



Rank Ordered Likelihood Sex Will Occur:

Fat Woman/Man with High Self Esteem
Fat Woman/Man with low self esteem
thin woman/man with high self esteem
thin woman/man with low self esteem.

Gotcha.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> To me, the sole difference between the threads are* that one generalizes about women and uses a broad brush to paint their theory about ALL fat women in general, whereas the other is specific enough to say that certain women may be doing this*.



See, this is a complete lie. Now you will know mcbeth why my threads all end up in a fight, as I told you before, people just spin what I said into something else.
I never said ALL fat women are easier to lay. I said women with low self esteem are easier to lay. Therefore, fat women with high self esteem will statistically not be easier to lay than a thin woman with high self esteem.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Except for that whole "fat women are easy" thing. That's totally not an insult at all. Because it's a fact. As you've explained.



Another case of someone putting words in my mouth. I said they are *easier*, not easy. There is a big difference.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Rank Ordered Likelihood Sex Will Occur:
> 
> Fat Woman/Man with High Self Esteem
> Fat Woman/Man with low self esteem
> ...




No!

fat/thin woman with low self esteem
man with good physique
fat/thin woman with high self esteem
man with fat physique
man with very thin physique

I think the esteem is negligible in making a difference when it comes to men


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> See, this is a complete lie. Now you will know mcbeth why my threads all end up in a fight, as I told you before, people just spin what I said into something else.
> I never said ALL fat women are easier to lay. I said women with low self esteem are easier to lay. Therefore, fat women with high self esteem will statistically not be easier to lay than a thin woman with high self esteem.



Why spend your time on "statistical analysis" of these things? Wouldn't your time best be served by channeling your energies on more important things, like how you're going to move out of your mother's house, for starters?

Just a thought.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> No!
> 
> fat/thin woman with low self esteem
> man with good physique
> ...



Because women only go for the physique?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Why spend your time on "statistical analysis" of these things? Wouldn't your time best be served by channeling your energies on more important things, like how you're going to move out of your mother's house, for starters?
> 
> Just a thought.



why are people on here so concerned with why I am living with my mum? Honestly, don't people have better things to do with their lives?


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> why are people on here so concerned with why I am living with my mum? Honestly, don't people have better things to do with their lives?



I do. Fucking.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I do. Fucking.



AMEN!! let's get dolled up and head down to the truck stop.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

supersoup said:


> AMEN!! let's get dolled up and head down to the truck stop.



Don't forget to rub the ham behind your ears. Not to attract the truckers or anything--our fat and easy-ness will do that. I just like the scent of ham during sex.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> But women with low self esteem are less choosier.



Yes, it's Americans who have an issue with the language.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Don't forget to rub the ham behind your ears. Not to attract the truckers or anything--our fat and easy-ness will do that. I just like the scent of ham during sex.



i prefer gyros.

makes me feel exotic while i'm getting plowed.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> See, this is a complete lie. Now you will know mcbeth why my threads all end up in a fight, as I told you before, people just spin what I said into something else.
> I never said ALL fat women are easier to lay. I said women with low self esteem are easier to lay. Therefore, fat women with high self esteem will statistically not be easier to lay than a thin woman with high self esteem.



Since you referenced me, I just want to say, the conversations you are involved in on these boards are becoming frustrating, depressing, and tedious to me. It's actually making me want to stop visiting these forums as much, and that's saying something, because it's usually my favorite online time waster.

It seems that you don't want to accept any portion of the responsibility, and I think that's an immature response. While you may not have 100% of the responsibility for the trainwreck that happens in every thread you post in, any mature adult realizes that for a conversation to go awry there is fault on both sides of the street. Does some of the responsibility lie with how others respond to you? Yes. But a whole hell of a lot also remains with you. You can't control how others respond, but you can choose to modify your own behavior if you want to engage in actual dialogue on a topic, instead of one-upmanship and name calling. 

But you've had the chance many, many times now to see which of your posting statements and behaviors provoke certain very negative reactions in others here. That has afforded you the opportunity, if you had really wanted to have constructive dialogue about things that matter to fat people, to choose to approach things in a different way that might not have the same reaction. If you want to talk about it with the people HERE, and they are not open to they way you've been doing it, to continue to do it in the same way seems like an exercise in futility.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Why spend your time on "statistical analysis" of these things? Wouldn't your time best be served by channeling your energies on more important things, like how you're going to move out of your mother's house, for starters?
> 
> Just a thought.





thinguyforbbw said:


> why are people on here so concerned with why I am living with my mum? Honestly, don't people have better things to do with their lives?



Dude, you're 32 years old and you STILL live with your mum. I think the question you need to ask yourself is don't you have better things to do with YOUR life?


----------



## dcoyote (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd say I'm on the low self esteem end. It not the worst, but still. I'm definitely not an easy lay. I think it's more of the opposite. I'm guarded because of it, so I don't let men in. (In more ways than one.)


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Since you referenced me, I just want to say, the conversations you are involved in on these boards are becoming frustrating, depressing, and tedious to me. It's actually making me want to stop visiting these forums as much, and that's saying something, because it's usually my favorite online time waster



Sorry. This is a place for fat people, and I would not want some fat person not to come here because of my views.
I do get angry at the narrow mindedness and personal attacks levied against those with different views, and so I just need to respond back to put the others in their place, but I do see there is no winning against these people, and therefore, it is just best if I just cut down my posts to two or three a day.

Sorry once again.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Sorry. This is a place for fat people, and I would not want some fat person not to come here because of my views.
> I do get angry at the narrow mindedness and personal attacks levied against those with different views, and so I just need to respond back to put the others in their place, but I do see there is no winning against these people, and therefore, it is just best if I just cut down my posts to two or three a day.
> 
> Sorry once again.



I vote for less than that


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> choose to modify your own behavior if you want to engage in actual dialogue on a topic, instead of one-upmanship and name calling.



just for the record, I have not called anyone any names in this place. And I have never used vulgar language either. This despite being on the receiving end of both.
just thought I would clarify that, and that is all I have to say in this thread, maybe some day these people here will broaden their horizons, but I won't be holding my breath for it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> just for the record, I have not called anyone any names in this place. And I have never used vulgar language either. This despite being on the receiving end of both.
> just thought I would clarify that, and that is all I have to say in this thread, maybe some day these people here will broaden their horizons, but I won't be holding my breath for it.



Please read my whole post. There are things in there I really hope you can see and think over (I am an incorrigible optimist). Maybe you haven't called names or used vulgar language, but that doesn't mean all of your behaviors have been pristine, you know? It just means that your unhelpful ways of engaging in dialogue are different than some others, but you definitely still have your own share of responsibility you need to look at for how things go the way they do.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Sorry. This is a place for fat people, and I would not want some fat person not to come here because of my views.
> I do get angry at the narrow mindedness and personal attacks levied against those with different views, and so I just need to respond back to put the others in their place, but I do see there is no winning against these people, and therefore, *it is just best if I just cut down my posts to two or three a day*.
> 
> Sorry once again.


 
Just two 


[

*And since no vulgar language has been used- this is the perfect opportunity for some tea and watercress sandwiches*

*And for the OP remember...be nice and *


----------



## mango (Jul 22, 2010)

*Virtually everything you've posted in this thread is broad sweeping generalized BS, so I'll just quote & address your first two posts since that's where this journey into the shitosphere began.*




thinguyforbbw said:


> *censoring views we do not agree with?*
> 
> Is this ever helpful for the community? Is it even morally right? I mean, the forum was created as a resource for fat people, where they can come and discuss, amongst other things, topics which are relevant to what they have to cope with in their daily lives because of being fat. So surely it is the responsibility of the forum owners to allow posts on topics that are relevant to fat people, yes?
> However, it seems to me that some people believe on this forum that having a different view should lead to the person being banned.



*I like how you now preface all your new threads you create with these high horse 'don't crucify me because I'm different' preaching-under-the-threat-of-being-banned little diatribe. 

It's almost as if you KNOW how much BS you are about to drop and you're anticipating the widespread backlash.*



thinguyforbbw said:


> I will talk about a topic that came to mind in another thread when someone said a little while ago something along the lines of "it's like the lies of those who say fat women are easier to lay". And I sat there thinking, that logically, it is probably true that fat women are easier to lay.


*
And I ask you - while you were sitting there thinking that it's probably true that fat women are easier to lay - HOW COULD YOU POSSIBLY KNOW THIS when you yourself sound like a frustrated and closeted individual who's probably had sex with "easier fat women" less times than the number of fingers on your thumb??? 

You yourself have also admitted in other threads that you DO NOT KNOW any fat women or have any fat female friends personally.*




thinguyforbbw said:


> And we even seem to have scientific evidence which suggests this. The link below is to a study that was done that showed that fat women have more sex than thin women.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5072249/study-shows-overweight-women-have-the-most-sex



*Last time I checked, Jezebel Celebrity, Sex, Fashion for Women online e-zine was not a credible science journal. I actually read the article and I do not see the link between the article and the conclusion you make from it.

The article itself refers to 'Researchers at the University of Hawaii and Oregon State studied data from the the 2002 National Survey of Family Growth and looked at BMI range and sexual behavior'. So there is some science in there BUT what were the results of this study??*



> Ninety-two percent of overweight women reported having a history of sexual intercourse with a man, as opposed to 87 percent of women with a normal body mass index.



*Putting the faults and inaccuracies of BMI calculations as a whole aside, the difference in the study findings are approximately 5%. 

The question asked (well.. we didn't see the exact question asked) pertained to previous sexual intercourse with a man.

And that's ALL the science in that article.
What was the average age group of the sample surveyed? 
Do older women who may tend to gain weight over time also accumulate more sexual experiences as they age while younger & slimmer women may still be on the verge of starting an active sex life?
What about women (regardless of their size) who are lesbian and who are sexually active but discovered this early and never had a man?

But that's just semantics.

More importantly - what was the size of the sample and how big was the margin of error?
Alot of studies can have margins of error up to 4-5% or even greater - making everything you and the article / survey imply to be completely inaccurate.*



thinguyforbbw said:


> Why would this be? Let us think logically. Fat women tend to have lower self esteem. Women with lower self esteem are more likely to want to have sex to feel better about themselves.
> 
> You put this all together, and the conclusion is that the "stereotype" that fat women are easier to lay is probably true.


*
NO.

This is not the scientific conclusion. 
This is your own warped conclusion you came to sitting by yourself at your desk.*



thinguyforbbw said:


> Now, this is not fat hating, or fat bashing.



*No.. of course it isn't. 

You are just completely disregarding about a gazillion articles written by confident self-empowered women of size on this forum and countless others not to mention the MANY organisations they are part of.*



thinguyforbbw said:


> This is a site for fat people, and we should be able to talk about such topics. However, some people think this kind of thread should not be allowed, because it is against their view. And that to me is just wrong.



*/high horse.*



thinguyforbbw said:


> I know some people here have difficulty with English, so just to clarify...



*Actually, the English written on this forum is totally fine. 
Thanks for your concern.*



thinguyforbbw said:


> Women with lower self esteem are easier to lay. Fat women tend to have lower self esteem than non-fat women. Therefore, fat women are easier to lay than non-fat women.
> 
> It is as simple as that.



*Yes. Simple is a term that would best describe how you concocted such broad-sweeping generalisations.

And I ask again, if fat women - who are apparently loaded with lower self-esteem, are easier to lay, why can't you manage to bed one??

Are you still too busy conducting scientific research analysing the bogus junk food that women are eating on public trains?? :doh:*




thinguyforbbw said:


> This is not an insult to fat women, it is just a fact that needs to be addressed by the fat community because if they are always denying this, then the non-fat people will think the fat community lives in denial and will start ignoring all the good and true stuff the fat community says.



*Who cares what the non-fat people think??

Why are all your posts and concerns so insular and inward looking?

What part of yourself are you trying to project on to the size acceptance community as a whole?

And just exactly WHO is ignoring all the good and true stuff the fat community says??*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> If I say English people speak better English than Chinese people, I am not saying that all English people speak better English than Chinese people, am I? Of course not.


 

CAN WE GET A THREAD LOCK


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> See, this is a complete lie. Now you will know mcbeth why my threads all end up in a fight, as I told you before, people just spin what I said into something else.
> I never said ALL fat women are easier to lay. I said women with low self esteem are easier to lay. Therefore, fat women with high self esteem will statistically not be easier to lay than a thin woman with high self esteem.



Actually you did.



thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay


----------



## Tina (Jul 22, 2010)

Forget re-phrasing and just make these notes to yourself and don't worry about posting them okay? Feel free not to share.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

mango said:


> *Virtually everything you've posted in this thread is broad sweeping generalized BS, so I'll just quote & address your first two posts since that's where this journey into the shitosphere began.*
> 
> [post full of pwnage and win]


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Women are choosy. But women with low self esteem are less choosier. Sex is something that can boosts ones esteem. It makes one feel wanted, desired. So if an average looking bloke comes along in a bar, and tries it on with a woman and starts sweet talking her, the woman with the higher self esteem would probably not be interested, and give him the cold shoulder. However, the woman who has low self esteem is more likely to respond to the attention this guy is giving her, and therefore, there is less chance of her giving him the cold shoulder, and following on from this, there is more chance that she will sleep with him than the woman with the higher self esteem.



Interestingly a woman who is using sex to boost her self esteem will actually end up feeling worse not better about herself ask any good psychologist.

You are assuming an aweful lot based on one study of 7000 women (yes I looked at the links that were in the article you posted) 
"The study is based on data from the 2002 National Survey of Family Growth, which looked at sexual behavior of more than 7,000 U.S. women." 

and also this study is a wee bit out of date seeing that it is now 8years beyond the study

I am an SSBBW that means I should a) hate myself and have extremely low if not negligable self esteem *WICH I DONT!BTW I am happy with who I am*

b) want to sleep with any guy who wants to use me for sex to boost said low self esteem *wich is why those guys end up blocked on facebook and ignored everywhere else and I have only ever had sex with 3 different partners in my whole almost 36 years on the planet*

and C) All Fat women are gullible and stupid indicating that we will fall for bs because we have low intelligence owing to our poor self esteem *Seriously hmm thinking your about to tell me I am twisting your words to mean something different but this is how what you are writing reads*
d) there are many thin women who use sex to gain self esteem I have known quite a few of them and am sure there must be studies out there supporting this thus debunking the whole *only us fat chicks are easy myth*

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article4993747.ece interestingly size isnt mentioned as a factor in this article but self esteem is

why your threads end up in fights is your attitude, pressentation and hard headed views not because we all hate you, I keep trying to find some reason why you are even here on dimensions

on the up side you do seem to bring us all closer together so for that I thank you


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Wait...I am fat...I havent had sex in well over a year...where am I going wrong?



Two years here, by choice*, so the OP is completely wrong. I am the least "easy" chick you'll ever meet, unless you're talking to a virgin-til-marriage type. 
_
*not because I'm a prude but because I haven't been in a relationship since then and no commitment = no nooky._


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, can I get the list of those who have low self esteem?

I have a little event coming up in a few months, and...............


----------



## calauria (Jul 22, 2010)

Now wait!!! Now, they need to make up their mind about the conclusions of their studies!! One study says fat women have less sex and now another study says fat women have more sex. My guess is that they don't know nada about fat women!!


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 22, 2010)

All generalizations are wrong, including this one.


----------



## olwen (Jul 23, 2010)

...Thread closed. It may or may not reopen.


----------

